# What is the story on the 1964s where rear quarter panel meets end caps?



## RockyIce (Jun 2, 2018)

Asking the forum for an explanation on this - My Lemans and other GTOs and Lemans I've seen sometimes have a black gasket or rubber







seal between the rear quarter panel and the end or corner caps that meet the bumper. See picture for reference. Any idea if this was a factory thing or some other addition? Again, I've seen it randomly on some cars but not the norm so looking for any insights on it. Thanks!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The Taillight Extension Gaskets were factory parts;


----------



## RockyIce (Jun 2, 2018)

Thanks, so all cars originally came with these?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Correct, 
But as you have found a lot of restored cars chose to eliminate them for better fitment of the extension.


----------



## RockyIce (Jun 2, 2018)

Huh! Thanks for the insights. Good to know!


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

The 64's and 65's did have that gasket, but it was designed to fit inside the groove on the taillight extension. Therefore you could NOT see it when the extension was installed. The OP's picture has some non original part that shows like a gasket when installed.


----------



## Bob J (Sep 5, 2020)

If i could be permitted to ask a question somewhat related to this thread- i have a really well done 64 gto CLONE car... the only thing that does not look like the GTO is i have tail lights where these pictures have corner caps. where the real GTO has its lights, under the trunk lid, I do not have that. How involved is a conversion to the GTO style tail lights? any one who has any insights I'd be interested.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Bob J said:


> If i could be permitted to ask a question somewhat related to this thread- i have a really well done 64 gto CLONE car... the only thing that does not look like the GTO is i have tail lights where these pictures have corner caps. where the real GTO has its lights, under the trunk lid, I do not have that. How involved is a conversion to the GTO style tail lights? any one who has any insights I'd be interested.


Read this post:









64 tempest to GTO rear panel


Just starting on my newly aquired 64 tempest custom convertable. I have most of the GTO conversion parts. The only thing I can not figure out so far is the center section between the tail lights. It looks like I need to cut out some of the metal so the GTO bulb holders will fit. Does anyone have...




www.gtoforum.com


----------

